# Ohio Kayak Laws???



## Ry440

Hey guys, I got my first Yak today! My girlfriends family has kayaks and me and her dad always go fishing together and kayaking so now im addicted. I was just wondering, does anyone know what the laws are for kayaking and what the tie down laws are for kayaks??? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Rybo

Congratulations Ry! That's great news, you're going to love it. What boat did you get?

I'm sure some other's will chime in, but I'll tell you what I know. You've got to register your boat. In Ohio, if you opt for the alternate registration, it's good for 3 years and comes as a sticker that you must place on your kayak in a place that can be seen so you're boat can be identified. They told me that since my kayak was a hybrid (open hull design), that my sticker didn't have to be on the outside of the boat, and could be on a visible inside wall.

As for tie downs, number one rule: Solid enough that you'd drive behind yourself on the highway!


----------



## Ry440

Rybo said:


> Congratulations Ry! That's great news, you're going to love it. What boat did you get?
> 
> I'm sure some other's will chime in, but I'll tell you what I know. You've got to register your boat. In Ohio, if you opt for the alternate registration, it's good for 3 years and comes as a sticker that you must place on your kayak in a place that can be seen so you're boat can be identified. They told me that since my kayak was a hybrid (open hull design), that my sticker didn't have to be on the outside of the boat, and could be on a visible inside wall.
> 
> As for tie downs, number one rule: Solid enough that you'd drive behind yourself on the highway!


Alright awesome! I got my registration done today. I got a perception sport 9.5 Swifty. It was on sale for 300 at Dicks and i couldn't pass. I like your tie down rule  it really makes sense.haha. I drive a sedan and do not have/they do not make, a car rack for my car, so i will be placing my yak on foam blocks and tying down(through the windows) and tying down the back to the back tie down under the trunk. Where are some good kayak fishing spots?


----------



## JamesT

Just got 2 pool noodles for 1 dollar each at dollar tree. They work great for strapping yak to roof of car. Lay parallel on roof, place and strap yak, tuck noodles in on side of yak. I sliced them at first but they would not stay put on yak cockpit area. I don't recommend slicing them, just follow above directions.


----------



## JamesT

Works much better than the cheap foam block canoe mounting system I had been using(those foam blocks were designed to tear, horrible design)


----------



## coyote69

I still have my first kayak , it is also a Perception Swifty 9.5....also got it at Dick's , but back then I think I got it on sale right after X-mas for $275 or something. Its a nice yak and it will serve you well. I still use my Swifty in smaller streams , but have since stepped up to a 12' yak that I can stand up in. I kept my Swifty for my kids or any guest to use who wants to go kayak fishing with me.

Welcome to the yak world !!


----------



## Rybo

More importantly you need a strap from the front of the boat, to somewhere on the front of the car. This functions as a last resort to keep the kayak from blowing backwards off the car. A rear strap is helpful for quick stops maybe, but really not necessary. 

I do three straps when I'm hitting the highway. Two over the kayak pinning it down to the roof, and one off the front. Th front strap doesn't need to be taught, just not loose. 

As for where to go, that's the joy of having a kayak. Open google maps or bing maps, and search your area for water. Find some, drive there, walk your boat down the bank and you're in business!


----------



## Rybo

More importantly you need a strap from the front of the boat, to somewhere on the front of the car. This functions as a last resort to keep the kayak from blowing backwards off the car. A rear strap is helpful for quick stops maybe, but really not necessary. 

I do three straps when I'm hitting the highway. Two over the kayak pinning it down to the roof, and one off the front. Th front strap doesn't need to be taught, just not loose. 

As for where to go, that's the joy of having a kayak. Open google maps or bing maps, and search your area for water. Find some, drive there, walk your boat down the bank and you're in business!


----------



## Ry440

Rybo said:


> More importantly you need a strap from the front of the boat, to somewhere on the front of the car. This functions as a last resort to keep the kayak from blowing backwards off the car. A rear strap is helpful for quick stops maybe, but really not necessary.
> 
> I do three straps when I'm hitting the highway. Two over the kayak pinning it down to the roof, and one off the front. Th front strap doesn't need to be taught, just not loose.
> 
> As for where to go, that's the joy of having a kayak. Open google maps or bing maps, and search your area for water. Find some, drive there, walk your boat down the bank and you're in business!


thanks for all of the advice! I really appreciate it, i even went out and got myself some pool floaties! haha. Have you ever tried trolling in a kayak? Is it possible and does it work?? I think it would be a huge rush to get a channel cat or a walleye in a yak. Im addicted, everytime i drive by water my first thought is where i will put my yak in at. haha. Take Care Buddy!


----------



## bountyhunter

you guys with yaks,need to design a roof mount to fit all cars, then you could afford to live in the bahama.s. and laugh at us back here.


----------



## Bubbagon

I've been singing the praises of the Swfity for years. Great, easy to paddle, manueverable, and stable boat.


----------



## silverbullet

tried trolling today with my yak. Just wanted to see how it worked out. One rod up front and one behind me. worked real good. Was able to paddle at an easy pace and kept a speed of 2.4 to 2.6 on my gps. That should work well for and eye or channel. Ii was hoping for some fish but got blown off the res. by the storms.


----------



## FISNFOOL

I'd go with a front and rear tie down and one across the beam.. The law is, you have to have a secured load. That means that it will not shift in turns or if you had to make a fast stop on the highway, or any road. You do not want to eject the kayak, canoe, camping gear, building supplies, or anything else tied to your vehicle.


----------

